# Każdy user wychodzi z innego IP

## sindarek

Witam

Mam na gentoo 5 userów i 5 adresów IP.

Czy jest możliwość aby każdy użytkownik wychodził na świat z innego adresu IP?

Pozdrawiam

Darek

----------

## Bialy

Zainteresuj się iptables.

----------

## SlashBeast

Tak jak mowi Bialy, iptables powinno byc tym, co potrzebujesz. Ja sie generalnie ledwo na nim znam, ale napewno mozesz ustawic interface przez przez ktory ma wychodzic dla --uid-owner np. eth0,1 i powinnno smigac.

----------

## manwe_

```
# iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner root -j MARK --set-mark 69

# ip route add table 69 default via 1.2.3.1 src 1.2.3.4 dev eth4

# ip rule add fwmark 69 table 69
```

Pisane z pamięci, więc może być coś skopane, ale mniej/więcej widać ocb.

----------

